# A little explaination about my postings in THIS forum



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi guys and gals, I just want to be clear on some things I do with these postings. I'm sure no one has given thought at all to this stuff, but I felt I should, for my own benefit and piece of mind just give a quick rundown on how I do these posts:
For one thing, I get MOST of them from higheredjobs.com. Great site with nationwide postings. Though not every school lists there, the majority seem to. Now and then I search the Human Resources sites of various other institutions.

When I find a posting, I copy and post onto this forum. Sometimes, like today with the Westfield posting, the job posting is just too damn long to be put up here. So, just out of what I consider common sense, I'll hack out any pictures and the sales pitch for the school (Joe's College of Basket weaving has been teaching the art of Basket weaving in the beautiful Haha Valley since 1876 when it was founded by Joe Schmuk and is....) you get the picture. It's meaningless drivel for anyone who is simply trying to find a police job. WHO CARES? As in the case of Westfield and some other state schools, the 'requirements' and 'duties' listed are stuff that, if you're looking for a police job, you should already KNOW these, regardless of where you're applying so if the job posting seems tediously long, I cut that stuff. Again, I usually get these from higheredjobs.com so if you really want all the fluff, it's there for you, just not HERE for you.

I'm not editing to hide anything, just save some space. I hope the institutions don't sue me.

Lastly, I have gotten in the habit of posting NON-sworn positions on the forum's main page wherein I post SWORN under the respective state. This is not meant as a slight to anyone but it just makes it, from as I see it, easier to look for this or that instead of having everything jumbled together...well, like this horseshit I'm typing and the job postings.

Good luck to all who apply. I hope everything I put on here is helpful and yes, I'm primarily just checking on institutions of higher learning though hospitals and such may creep in now and then.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh another explanation where one isn't needed..........RELAX JIM!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Oh another explanation where one isn't needed..........RELAX JIM!!!!!!


Let me just explain my explanation, you see.....


----------

